# Tire Size Help?



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm looking for winter tires for my Wife's Cruze on Craigslist. I found some really good deals on a few sets, but the only problem is that they are a size wider than stock. Her's are a 215, and what I have found are all 225's. Does anyone think that 225's will fit her car without any rubbing? She has an RS with the stock size of 215-60-R16. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You will have no problem and your speed will only be off by 1.8% (or roughly +1 mph @ 50 mph).


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It will actually be doing 50 instead of 49 MPH .


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks guys going to pick up a set tomorrow.


----------

